# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Love vs Arrange Marriage

## Payal

*Which type of marriage do you favour?* 



*Love Marriage 

or 

Arrange Marriage*


And can you support yours stance with solid arguments. :wink:

----------


## Safian

Well, Good topic... Vote their but not stand with a solid argument... but lets if anyone else does too.

----------


## Payal

ok safian. aha! it's love marriage at your end :wink:

----------


## imported_admin

nobody intereseted in arrange marriages :roll:

i'll go with love marriage, since i already am in love, but it will be arranged, hopefully.

----------


## snaz

Love marriage... definately
One must understand a partner before getting into vows


Many ppl end up in divorces and blame their parents for the incompatability....

----------


## Payal

so does that happens with love marriages snaz, one gets fascinated by another, desperately needs him/her to be around his/her bed, and when this fascination ends, they run towards the lawyer.

----------


## Safian

JUST TO LET YOU KNOW that: There are more divorces from LOVE MARRIAGE than Arrange MARRIAGE...

Althrough I will go for LOVE MARRIAGE, but I'm KNOW it will be ARRANGE... It has been....  :Smile:

----------


## Payal

Congratulations safian  :Smile: 

Love marriage all the way :dj;

----------


## Safian

thanks.... but I guess nothing'

----------


## snaz

well I believe LOVE or arranged is not the point..

It must be done with the blessings and consent of the parents of both sides...

----------


## Endurer

i've lots of things to say, but i'm afraid, they might hurt someone.

----------


## *Fatima*

> that so very sweet of you fatima sis


ya sweet as u n ur welcome any tym :givefl;

----------


## NInA

> i've lots of things to say, but i'm afraid, they might hurt someone.


huh? just want u'r opinion..and do u care? mind telling the bitter truth?...

ahh no heart feelings buddy! :givefl;

----------


## khawab

> Originally Posted by nice_girl @ Tue Sep 27, 2005 1:26 pm
> 
> love marriage ziada achi rehti hai aage ja k coz arrange mein hum aik doosre ko jaan nahin sakte
> 
> 
> Jaan nahi saktte issi liye tou kaamyab hooti hea  :P


kaise :duno;

----------


## manni9

patta nahi bhhol gaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Mon Oct 17, 2005 4:11 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Fri Oct 14, 2005 9:15 am
> 
> ...


what sort of questions u have ??

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Mon Oct 17, 2005 7:50 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xeon @ Mon Oct 17, 2005 4:11 pm
> 
> ...


i already asked...cant u see in ma reply! :duno;

----------


## xeon

> well i do agree ..k parents bohat sacrifice kerte hain etc...but iss ka matlab yeh nahin na..kay humari zindagi (puri ane wali zindagi) ka b faisal bas wohi kerein..aur hum sirf haan mein haan milane wale hoon...kam az kam..humein apni life per 50% tau haq hai na...


is ka simple sa answer hai " apnai liye dost tu bana nahi sakte dhang ke life partner dhoondain ge huh" :mrgreen: kis nai mana kiya hai dhoondo but is qabil tu ho ke parents us ko pasand ker lain :frown;

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Mon Oct 17, 2005 8:19 am
> 
> well i do agree ..k parents bohat sacrifice kerte hain etc...but iss ka matlab yeh nahin na..kay humari zindagi (puri ane wali zindagi) ka b faisal bas wohi kerein..aur hum sirf haan mein haan milane wale hoon...kam az kam..humein apni life per 50% tau haq hai na...
> 
> 
> is ka simple sa answer hai " apnai liye dost tu bana nahi sakte dhang ke life partner dhoondain ge huh"  :mrgreen:  kis nai mana kiya hai dhoondo but is qabil tu ho ke parents us ko pasand ker lain :frown;


HE HE HE! very funny!!! 

"apnai liye dost tu bana nahi sakte dhang ke life partner dhoondain ge huh"

kia soch ker kaha hai appne!???!!!!???

----------


## Sporadic

Aik baat jou main kahna chahoonga woh yeh hai k aap k parents ko aap say pyar aur confidencs hona chahiye. Phir koi baat nahi k woh aapki baat na mannain. Siyanay kahtay hain k ya kissi ko apna banalo, ya phir kissi k ban jao.
Agar tou aap ko love hai kissi achi larki say, tou aisi honi chahiye jis per aap k parents ko koi aitraaz na ho, warna phir jis larki say woh kahtay hain us say shadi karlo, yaqeem mano life bohat achi guzray gi. Meri arranged marriage hogi, Maray parents nay maray liye larki pasand ki, mainay ussay dekha bhi nahi tha aur haan kahdi thi, I knew that k ma parents maray saath kuch bura nahi karain gay. now jab main nay aur us nay mujhay dekh lia hai then I am proud of ma parents, k unhon nay koi ghalat faisla nahi kia. She is also very happy. Aur phir jahan tak love ka swal hai, now i am in love with her. and she is also.

Humaray parents bari sacrifices karK humay palnay hain. Tou yeh unka as parents haq hota hai k unki aulad woh jis say kahain us say shadi karain. Aur humara farz hai k hum unki khushi ko bajalain. Humari yeh sacrifice unki sacrifices k agay kuch bhi nahi. Aur rahi baat k aapki lover k saath dhoka hoga, ya bewafai hogi, tou yeh waqai us k saath ziyadti hogi, usk liye main itna kahoon ga k aap pahlay hi usk saath koi ahd-o-paimaan na kartay. Kyuinki hur shakhs ko apnay parents k baray main patta hota hai, k woh uski lover ko pasand karain gay bhi ya nahi. I know k agar main kissi bhi larki ko unk samnay as my lover introduce karwata, they would accept her. but i dont want to hurt them. Issi liye main nay aisa koi kaam nahi kia k baad main main unk samnay sharmind howoon.

Freinds ye mera point of view hai. main yeh nahi kahta k sub ka aisa hi point of view hona chahiye. Lekin agar kuch waqt milay tou is k baray main sochiye ga. Aur main kissi ko hurt bhi nahi karna chahta hoon. Agar meri baat kissi ko nagawar guzri ho tou I am sorry in advance. 

Dil pay mat lo yaar, just take chill pil.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

Very nice comments Faisal Bhai.
liken main tou love merriage hi karonga kyonkeh main apnay parents ko bata ker har kaam kerta hoon.waisay bhi unhonne yeh faisaa mujh per chor rakha hai coz they r very nice. Agar woh meri arrange marriage bhi karian gay tou bhi meri lover kay sath  :Big Grin: 
In my point of view keh larki aisi dhondo jo aap ko aap kay parents ko pasand aa jay,meray parents bhi yahi kehtay hain keh 
"Just take chill pill"
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

very nicely said faisal bhai..i really appreciate u'r concern....thx for that! :givefl;

----------


## manni9

kahin say copy paste kiya ho ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

lolz....koi haal nahin

----------


## salutations84

I'd have to say love marriage.

For me, I'd like to get know the guy before i marry him. :mdk; 

It's more fun that way. :ye; 

Dont u agree???

----------


## movieji

dear frendz ... mujhe koi farq nahi padta ki its love or arranged marriage ... if gurl is nice then arranged marriage would become love marriage .. if we couldn't adjust then love would become arranged ;-)

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## Shumyla

I would prefer arrange, because most love marriages nowadays have a high divorce rate, i think if your parents know you, then they can find you a good match.

----------


## sarwan009

love and be loved

----------


## macroedge

no marriage

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

I WOULD PREFER LOVE MARRIGE

----------


## bhuvnesh_sharma1

if a aganged marriage have the benifits of love marriage then nothing is better then that

----------


## Endurer

Plan B - It's arrange marriage :ye;

----------


## kingkhalid

Very good topic
I think many prefer LOVE Marriage these days 
But remember Love marriages are rarely successful.

----------

